# Worse when you're sick?



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I know this is probably going to sound stupid, but I was wondering if anyone has experienced their DP/DR being worse when they're feeling sick. I feel like I've got a cold coming on -- my head is stuffy and I feel wiped out and groggy. I'm getting that feeling like my body parts (hands, legs, etc.) are separate from me. I feel really disconnected from my body at the moment. I'm trying not to worry, because even without being sick, I know the DP/DR is really fueled by anxiety, but I just hate feeling "weird." :x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

nytesprite said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know this is probably going to sound stupid, but I was wondering if anyone has experienced their DP/DR being worse when they're feeling sick. I feel like I've got a cold coming on -- my head is stuffy and I feel wiped out and groggy. I'm getting that feeling like my body parts (hands, legs, etc.) are separate from me. I feel really disconnected from my body at the moment. I'm trying not to worry, because even without being sick, I know the DP/DR is really fueled by anxiety, but I just hate feeling "weird." :x


my dpdr is THE WORST when i have cold or flu


----------



## Mischa (Aug 23, 2004)

the same with me. cold or flu or cases when some my body part hurts make my dpdr definitely worse . it makes me feel more like out of my mind and not beeing able to concentrate , control my thougths ...


----------



## birdie (Aug 23, 2004)

I am glad to know that it's not me only,thats feels "supersized"DP when I feel sick.
But what to do?
Million $$$ question.
My advice is:try to get distrcted by something,anything.
Good luck.
Birdie


----------



## Mischa (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Birdie 
Is that you who contacted me some time ago about rTMS ( magnetic stimulation) . Did you get yours done and with any resutls ? I would appreciate any comments ... 
Mischa


----------



## birdie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Mischa
I did have rTMS last year and I can't say it was helpfull.
It just made the things worse.It DID affect :?: my sleep,headaches :twisted: ,
far more lost in space.
So,no miracle for me.
Cheers.
Birdie


----------



## Mischa (Aug 23, 2004)

And how did they work with you ? Had you gotten a PEt scan before or how they identified the areas to be stimulated ?

My PET scan result was very similar to those of Dr. Simeon in identifying DP brain areas . So at least I have some objective proof of my DP  
M.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My dp/dr used to be really bad when i had a flu. I would always feel spaced out, dizzy, disoriented and not quite with everything.

The extra dp/dr was often worse then the actual flu itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> My dp/dr used to be really bad when i had a flu. I would always feel spaced out, dizzy, disoriented and not quite with everything.
> 
> The extra dp/dr was often worse then the actual flu itself.


how long your dp lasted?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

yasko said:


> how long your dp lasted?


 About 24 years. Im 24 now it just got better shortly after i turned 24.


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

When I was about 13, I had what i now know to have been a DP symptom. I always remebered it cos it freaked me out and i was frantically crying out for my mum but my stepfather wouldnt let her come to me i think. i'll be generous, he may have been trying to toughen me up.

I never forgot it and I can't describe the relief i felt, years later, when i found that it was an acknowledged condition attached to a dissociative order. It was a start point for me from which i could begin a recovery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> yasko said:
> 
> 
> > how long your dp lasted?
> ...


r u saying u had this thru ur entire childhood?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

damn im having sore throat and flu simptoms again, dp is getting worse

I hope it wont last long


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

yasko said:


> r u saying u had this thru ur entire childhood?


 Yup ive had dp/dr ever since i can remember. As far back as my childhood memories go i can remember having it.

I didnt have a name to put on what i had back then. I always felt weird and abit off. I figured i probley saw the world a little different then most people.

It wasent until early at the beginning of this year (around febuary) that i finally sought help and found out that what i have actually has a name to it. Since ive gotten treatment for it ive been pretty much 100% dp/dr free. Once my anxiety disappeared with the help of clonazepam my dp/dr went with it

Yasko as for having a cold i would recomend staying away from most cold and flu med's. Ive found that they usually make my anxiety and dp/dr worse. Anti-histamines and decongestant's always made my dp/dr worse and alot of other people have the same experience. This is not saying it will be the same case for you however.

It's not like most cold and flu med's work that great anyway. Take pseudoephedrine for an example. I don't know about anyone else but the last thing i want to take when i have a cold is a crappy stimulant. I want to go to sleep and forget about it.

A few studies have also shown that the OTC cough med dextromethorphan (commonly found in robotussin) is no better at stopping a cough then a warm liquid is. But this is in dispute. Personally i found it no good at stopping a cough at all.

I always found those fisherman's friend lozenges worked great for a sore throat and thing's of that nature. They taste like utter shat but they work.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a cold too, since 3 days. i fell better but my dp is also worse than the weeks before...i think the medication is a good point as comfortably numb has already said.also i think that beeing forced to reduce your activities might be a reason to mull over your state.
but i wouldn't worry. i can remember that for me beeing physically sick has always meant to be a little detached from the world outside...

try to not worry anyway...i think the other case that you feel better with a cold would be very astonishing


----------



## Anamllzz (Nov 27, 2006)

my dp was a lot worse when i was sick with pneumonia recently, but for me I feel like I get dp just as bad as when I first got it when I am tierd. I am wayyy more prone to panick attacks too when Im tierd


----------

